# Live PTO Problems



## WilliamMetcalfe (Jun 8, 2015)

I have the following Tractor:
MITSUBISHI SATOH BISON S670D.
Recently the 2-Stage clutch quit disconnecting the Live Power Take Off. I have searched high and low for parts manual, shop manual or any information on servicing the clutch. We have adjusted the clutch with no success. Right now we are just cranking the tractor with the PTO in gear. Starter won't last long this way. Any information will be greatly appreciated.
William(Bill) Metcalfe


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bill,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I think you probably know already what you have to do. You have to split the tractor and replace the clutch. If that's the original clutch, it did pretty well....The S670 was made from 1980-1984. Finding a manual for guidance is probably hopeless. Find an old tractor mechanic....he doesn't need a manual.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

See ebay item number 381527577746 for a repair manual covering your tractor.


----------



## olbanny (Aug 25, 2016)

William,
I may have picked up your tractor. I just got a Bison S670D from Turkeyfoot Equipment in Chambersburg. They said it was a trade-in. I saw this post after I got the tractor and the PTO doesn't stop when I push in the clutch. Otherwise, it is a great tractor for the money so far.

If I did get your old tractor, any other info you have on it would be helpful.


----------



## WilliamMetcalfe (Jun 8, 2015)

No, You did not buy my trade-in. I still have my tractor and have somewhat solved the problem with the PTO clutch. I say "somewhat" solved the problem but it is ironic that I get your post today as I along with my son will be working on the problem today when he comes in from work. There appears to be a strange problem with the linkage from the clutch pedal to the clutch shaft. My son did a small amount of adjusting to the linkage and managed to get the clutch semi working. I noticed that he has to work the pedal several times with no results and then maybe on the third try, the pedal will continue forward and release the power-take-off clutch. I will keep you posted with pictures and our exact procedure later in the day should we resolve this issue. We together will resolve the issue. By the way, I reside in Mississippi, where are you?
Respectively,
Bill Metcalfe


----------



## olbanny (Aug 25, 2016)

I am in Ohio. I ordered service and parts manuals. I found that a ford 1710 air filter works if I drill out the hole in the top. I need a shifter boot and saw in a thread that a boot for an Allis Chalmers will work so I am ordering one of those.

We had an S650G when I was a kid and it was a great tractor! This diesel 4x4 is even better!

I am interested in seeing how you solve your pto clutch problem.


----------



## Don Palmer (May 28, 2018)

WilliamMetcalfe said:


> No, You did not buy my trade-in. I still have my tractor and have somewhat solved the problem with the PTO clutch. I say "somewhat" solved the problem but it is ironic that I get your post today as I along with my son will be working on the problem today when he comes in from work. There appears to be a strange problem with the linkage from the clutch pedal to the clutch shaft. My son did a small amount of adjusting to the linkage and managed to get the clutch semi working. I noticed that he has to work the pedal several times with no results and then maybe on the third try, the pedal will continue forward and release the power-take-off clutch. I will keep you posted with pictures and our exact procedure later in the day should we resolve this issue. We together will resolve the issue. By the way, I reside in Mississippi, where are you?
> Respectively,
> Bill Metcalfe


HI Bill, I was doing some research on a PTO Clutch problem and came across your post. I have a Mitsubishi 2001d which I have been told is very similar to the Bison S-670D which I got a manual for but it doesn't show much on the tractors. I'm looking into why when the clutch is pushed in it doesn't disgauge the pto/forward drive motion of the tractor right away. Also I should be able to push the clutch in part way and shift gears but it won't. I was thinking of adjusting the linkage. What did you and your son find out on yours?
Thank You in advance for any help?


----------



## captainmvh (May 24, 2021)

need to replace the clutch assembly on my Bison MT 670 D, need suggestions where to order parts and/or can some other manufacturer's clutch be installed. mine failed with only 380 hours of operation, not impressed with the OE.


----------

